# Can I have a hair-cut right now?



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

How can I ask if I can have a hair-cut immediately, when I enter a hair shop?

Is "Saisinko leikkaus heti" good enough?


----------



## Hakro

"Saisinko leikkauksen heti" or even more politely "Voisinko saada leikkauksen heti".


----------



## sakvaka

Or _Pääsisikö hiustenleikkaukseen nyt heti?_ or _Onko teillä vapaita aikoja nyt heti?_


----------

